#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Αναδρομικές αυξήσεις από 01.01.2012 στις εισφορές του ΕΤΑΑ-ΤΣΜΕΔΕ

## Xάρης

Η σημερινή "Ημερησία" έχει πρωτοσέλιδο άρθρο για αναδρομικές αυξήσεις των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών από 01.01.2012 σε εφαρμογή του *Ν.3986/11*.
Οι εισφορές είχαν "παγώσει" από το ΤΕΕ και το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ που επικαλούνταν την καθίζηση των εργασιών στον κλάδο εξαιτίας της ύφεσης.

Μάλλον ελέω εκλογών πάγωσαν θα έλεγα εγώ.

Ολόκληρο το σχετικό άρθρο θα το διαβάσετε *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## promitheus77

Και που ξεπάγωσαν τι έγινε.Εδώ δεν έχουν πληρωθεί οι παλιές θα πληρωθούν οι αυξημένες?Ζήτω το ΤΕΕ που για μία ακόμα φορά υποστηρίζει τα συμφέροντα του Ελληνα μηχανικού.

----------


## sundance

Αυτες που ηρθαν για το β' εξαμηνο ειναι αμεταβλητες.

----------


## Xάρης

Όντως και εγώ σήμερα έλαβα το ειδοποιητήριο του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και δεν υπάρχει κάποια αλλαγή.
2.045,52¤ όπως και στο προηγούμενο εξάμηνο.

(ασφαλισμένος μετά το 1993 με ειδική προσαύξηση).

----------

